# Reminder: Top Gear 8pm BBC 2 30/01/2011



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Just a quick reminder for all you Top Gear fans :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May go head-to-head against their opposite numbers from Australian Top Gear in a car-based version of The Ashes. With disciplines including rallying, drifting and an Aussie version of double-decker car racing, it's an all-out grudge match that will almost certainly end in tears. Also in the show, Jeremy is on the test track in Ferrari's new 599 GTO and another celebrity guest takes their turn as the Star in a Reasonably Priced Car.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00yb5jr


----------



## mcowey2000 (Jul 25, 2010)

Let's hope its better than last week. 20 minutes on the Skoda Yeti I do not need....


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Last week's was not that bad.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Last weeks was good but then I do own a Skoda


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

t minus 5 mins guys


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

That was a good one toninght, would be interested to see the Aussie version of it. Bit more like it though !


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Loved the rallying at the end...what an overtake


----------



## mcowey2000 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ross said:


> Last week's was not that bad.


It was pant's. Skoda bit too long and generally dull, and a pointless race against a Porsche. It was only the Star in the Reasonable car that saved it.

Tonights was much better, was some proper driving on that rally stage


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Claim to fame time for me.

1. I had a passenger ride in the 220 Transit the day it passed its first MOT as I insure its owners and happened to be having a meeting with them on the day. Wet A50 in Stoke = very memorable indeed!

2. The BBC's insurers wanted £30k+ for the one day's filming of the 250 GTO :doublesho

Was a good one tonight - when they do ****ing about properly, no-one else comes close.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I guessed I would like it when the Aussies were brought to the track in a prison van, gotta love that :thumb:


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

For Stig conspiracy theorists - looks like he has rallying in his blood.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

AJA_528i said:


> For Stig conspiracy theorists - looks like he has rallying in his blood.


Sorry, but that was still Ben, as the "Ashes" was shown in Australia about 6-8:thumb: months ago!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Its also not uncommon for them to use someone else when a specific skill is required.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

mini-eggs said:


> Loved the rallying at the end...what an overtake


Can honestly say I've never fancied a Proton of any description before but those rally cars were feckin mint :thumb:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Was the rally stage Chatsworth looked very familiar to when i went to the Rally Show.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

AndyC said:


> Claim to fame time for me.
> 
> 1. I had a passenger ride in the 220 Transit the day it passed its first MOT as I insure its owners and happened to be having a meeting with them on the day. Wet A50 in Stoke = very memorable indeed!
> 
> ...


Interesting on the 250GTO insurance info Andy :thumb:

Without being a geek about it and going to look through my magazine collection (cars people, cars ), I couldn't say if that was Nick Mason's (of Pink Floyd) 250 or not?

I know he's loaned his out to likes of Classic & Sportscar and maybe even EVO magazine over the years for road testing, and I can't imagine those publications paying that figure.....so it begs the question, if they wanted a GTO for the feature, why not approach Mr. Mason (he's loaned TG his Enzo and F40 before).

I guess there is another possibility that it _was_ his GTO and since the days of him giving it to the print media for reviewing, he's now deemed it too much of a risk and hence that quote?

I have to admit, when JC proclaimed he couldn't drive it for financial reasons, I really did think he was going pop his head back into frame after exiting, to say he was joking, get in, fire up the V12 and roar off to the tune of 6 angry Webers snorting in the cold winter air.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

That 250 GTO is stunning:thumb:


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

robj20 said:


> Was the rally stage Chatsworth looked very familiar to when i went to the Rally Show.


I thought it was Chatsworth, not many stately homes with a rally stage in the grounds I'm sure


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

The rallying bit at the end was awesome, thought that was the best bit! Would loved to have been in Hammonds seat


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

Never wanted a Proton before:wave:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

That overtake was absolutely awesome, and the 250 GTO :doublesho:argie:

Another £1.89 spent on Itunes so that I can watch it over and over :lol:


----------



## Buzz819 (Sep 30, 2008)

How about a fair fight next time??

Buzz the Aussie.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

transtek said:


> Sorry, but that was still Ben, as the "Ashes" was shown in Australia about 6-8:thumb: months ago!


I thought the driving style was very ben collins, either that or ken block, very loose and wild in places but feckin' awesome to watch.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

It is definitely Nick's car. No idea why the beeb's insurer wanted so much but for one of the most proper cars out there you're talking £20M plus....


Viper said:


> Interesting on the 250GTO insurance info Andy :thumb:
> 
> Without being a geek about it and going to look through my magazine collection (cars people, cars ), I couldn't say if that was Nick Mason's (of Pink Floyd) 250 or not?
> 
> ...


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Thought it was a very good episode, the 250GT was very nice, and I did think Jeremy was going to get in and say something like "no insurance, o well i won't crash lol"

The rallying at the end was awesome and very enjoyable to watch, don't think it was Ben Collins, looked like a true rally driver.

Also in the "New's" part of the show, when they got serious - talking about how the electric car isn't ready, seemed to hit the nail on the head there.


----------

